# Flowmaster help!!



## GTOFTW (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm kinda new at the exhaust thing, but anyways I bought a cheap pair of flowmasters on ebay. Everything seems to be cool with them except that the bolt on piece is missing. Any suggestions on the easiest way to attach them?


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

You are going to have to cut off the flange from the stock unit and weld/clamp it so that it bolts on.


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

What d50 said. 

You may or may not like the look of those once you get them on the car. They are going to hang down below the bumper and will be quite visible. Normally you would use a double offset same side muffler. 

Will still sound really good though. One of my favorites.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

Those aren't the correct Flowmaster mufflers for the GTO. Somebody welded a set of tail pipes and tips to them to make them work but I agree, they will hang down and be visible. They will probably work okay, just not a bolt on deal. The ones you want are the Flowmaster #17452.


----------



## GTOFTW (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, i junked those and just ordered the kooks afterburners from marylandspeed


----------

